# An after dark question.



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

I was helping a buddy track a deer last night, a fatal bad shot:sad:

He shot the deer at dusk so when we started tracking it was well past shooting hours.

Well about an hour into the track, we were getting big puddles of blood where it was bedding down, and we finally jumped it up.

We had his shot gun with us, but did't finish it off because we were not sure of the law.

I wanted to do the humane thing and do the job right than and there but my buddy wouldnt let me.

So we gave it a break until this morning and found the deer.

So, whats the law on this type of thing, I feel that it should be allowed...but I can definatley see why it wouldnt.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

By law you did the correct thing. You can not hunt deer at night with an artificial light. Even though you were tracking a wounded deer.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If a CO would have came across you while tracking the deer after dark and you even had a firearm with you you could have received a ticket which includes loss of hunting licenses for year convicted and the next succeeding year. Shoot the deer and its the year convicted and next three succeeding years. Plus fines and courts costs and likely the loss of the weapon, forever.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

boehr said:


> If a CO would have came across you while tracking the deer after dark and you even had a firearm with you you could have received a ticket which includes loss of hunting licenses for year convicted and the next succeeding year. Shoot the deer and its the year convicted and next three succeeding years. Plus fines and courts costs and likely the loss of the weapon, forever.


 
So to be completely 100% legal. He should have returned all firearms to the vehicle. Unloaded them cased them and lock them up. Then go back and track the wounded deer. The only firearm he could have in his possession would be one carried under the cpl laws for the state of Michigan correct.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Ya Big thats the law............and thats probably one of the "most" violated game laws in the state.

Walking to or from your stand in the "dark" with a flashlight on leading the way AND your gun loaded...........

See other people do it, see my friends do it, heck I even used to do it. Load up at the cabin in the morning and walk to the stand with light going and gun loaded..............not even thinking about violating the law.......but everyone is...........


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Wally-eye I don't use a flashlight when I walk to my stand. I just walk in the dark. But the three places I hunt have nice wide well groomed walking trails through the woods.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As for walking to your stand, read page 10. Using a light or not your gun must still be unloaded outside legal hunting hours.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Boehr, just curious. How would it be perceived if the hunter tracking the deer after hours had his weapon unloaded and a trigger lock attached properly to the weapon ? Thanks.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It would all depend on all the circumstances but perception and following the law is sometimes two different things. I can see where tracking a wounded animal is one thing but if possession of a weapon, regardless of what condition, was allowed it would be a loophole that too many would use. Bottom line, if one were to get a warning, fine but if one were to get a ticket they have nothing to complain about because they did break the law.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

brianroy6 said:


> I was helping a buddy track a deer last night, a fatal bad shot:sad:
> 
> He shot the deer at dusk so when we started tracking it was well past shooting hours.
> 
> ...


 This is the reason you should not track the deer after a evening shot.Your lucky you got it by pushing it like you did.Always let it lay down and bleed out.Tracking it the next day is to me some of the best part of the hunt ,Mich


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks Boehr. It was just a question.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

boehr said:


> As for walking to your stand, read page 10. Using a light or not your gun must still be unloaded outside legal hunting hours.


 
I bow hunt. I refuse to walk with an arrow knocked at any time. I have seen friends do this trip and get stabbed with the arrow. I have enough holes in my body already no need for any more.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

bigcountrysg said:


> The only firearm he could have in his possession would be one carried under the cpl laws for the state of Michigan correct.



And you can not use your cpl pistol to finish off the deer.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

correct multibeard. I guess I should have put that in there. But I was thinking common sense would prevail.


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the answer, and even still illegal, the shotgun he had was unloaded.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

bigcountrysg said:


> correct multibeard. I guess I should have put that in there. But I was thinking common sense would prevail.


Coomon sence is a thing of the past to so many with the question that are asked.:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

boehr said:


> As for walking to your stand, read page 10. Using a light or not your gun must still be unloaded outside legal hunting hours.


So we are supposed to walk quietly into our hunting blind and sit there all nice and quietly but then load the gun when its light? Thats not exactly a quiet process.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

wyldkat49766 said:


> So we are supposed to walk quietly into our hunting blind and sit there all nice and quietly but then load the gun when its light? Thats not exactly a quiet process.


So are you saying that you don't obey the law or only obey laws that you agree with? Never mind you don't have to answer.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh no. Just didn't understand it to know that I was breaking the law by loading my gun before I walked out to my blind. Its the way my dad taught me and the way I have done as I 'believe' most of my family. 

Trust me I will follow this now and pass it on next year.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I'm sure when your dad taught you it was legal to do it that way. That law was changed about 10 years ago though. That is why it is important for hunters to read the hunting guide every year. On page 10 it states; "_Firearms must be unloaded in the barrel, and all arrows must be in a quiver when a hunter is afield outside the legal hunting hours_". COs will issue a ticket to someone for violating that law too. Many tickets are issued for that.


----------

